# Oskar Emil, Can Anyone Tell Me More About These People?



## matt1 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi there I'm Matt, I'm new it's nice to meet you all.

I just recently purchased a new oskar emil watch from a company on ebay. I can't find much information on them, I have the specifications for my watch though.

The rrp for my caesium C008 is either Â£725 or Â£625. But what makes it worth that? The watch is 23k gold plated. I think maybe the company just have a given a huge RRP to make it look good because I've found a website seeling it for Â£149, but Â£99 on sale. And I got mine for Â£59.

So can anyone give me the scoop on Oskar Emil? It would be appreciated. Thanks guys


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

you've said all there is to be said about them really in your post. If anyone is selling a Â£700 watch at Â£59 and still making a profit then the watch isn't worth very much. This type of thing goes on all over the place. I think they are more a fashion brand.

was there any information at all on the movement, case construction etc?


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

matt1 said:


> Hi there I'm Matt, I'm new it's nice to meet you all.
> 
> I just recently purchased a new oskar emil watch from a company on ebay. I can't find much information on them, I have the specifications for my watch though.
> 
> ...


Hi Matt.. firstly welcome to the site. We are a pretty amenable bunch and I'm sure you will fit in just fine.

Now as to Oskar Emil - There are any number of watch brands out there such as Claude Valentini, Frederick Stein, Krug Baumen and loads more who claim MRRP in the hundreds of pounds, yet you can buy the watches on Ebay for as little as twenty quid upwards. Quite honestly all any manufacturer has to do is set a high MRRP (and it could be anything, anything at all) to make the uninitiated think they are getting a real bargain.... but of course you're not. Let's face it if you pay twenty or thirty quid for something to a dealer, then all you're goping to get is your twenty or thirty quid's worth at best, especially in the watch world!!!!

What you have bought is a quartz watch which will almost certainly be very accurate and if you like the appearance of it, that's fine. It may even be decent quality for the money. Unfortunately what you haven't bought is a cut-price Omega-quality watch. A lot of people tend to think that just because a high RRP is mentioned in the advertising blurb then they have bought something in the line of a high quality Swiss watch: If you stay with us a while you will soon enough learn that there is no such thing as a high quality Swiss watch on the cheap.

In my humble opinion this type of misleading advertising is very dishonest and is designed simply to part the inexperienced from their money. We were all novices once so here's a tip for the next time you are thinking of buying a watch... Take a long hard look around Ebay, QXL and other sites and see what they are selling at, not what they are advertised for. You will usually find they sell for pretty much what they are worth. If you haven't heard of the manufacturer do some research.... ask around.... pick people's brains.... you'll soon get the hang of it.

Meantime enjoy wearing your new watch.

Rob


----------



## matt1 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks guys that sounds like good advice.

It is a nice watch. I was a bit annoyed at first because the colour wasn't as it was on the picture, the gold on the watch is more of a welsh gold colour than a yellow gold colour like in the picture. But thats ebay, not oskar emil.

It'd be interesting to see what are good quality watches in your guys opinions. I've only just started looking at watches. I'd never even heard of patek phillipe before! Damn those watches are expensive. They're not really my taste from what I've seen so far though, but obviously if you like them then great.

Anyway this looks like a really good forum, hopefully I can learn a few things from you guys


----------



## matt1 (Jul 12, 2007)

*** link removed ***

Chronograph with 6 hands and stopwatch

Water resistant to 30 metres (100 feet)

23ct multi micron gold plated

Polished and satin finish bracelet

Superb quartz analogue movement

Hardened mineral glass

Tritium compound on minute and hour hands

Tachymeter scale

Uni-directional rotating bezel

Protected screwed crown

Double security clasp

5 year international movement warranty

Mahogany finish elegant display case

Model no C008

Individually serial numbered


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

matt1 said:


> It'd be interesting to see what are good quality watches in your guys opinions. Anyway this looks like a really good forum, hopefully I can learn a few things from you guys


Quality a bit in the eye of the beholder. Think you have to just see how much you are willing to spend on 1 watch or many watches and then do your research for brands in your price range. Also you have to look at type of watch - auto, quartz etc - also could be chrono, divers, dress, military and so on.

The more well known brands from Seiko and Citizen up to Rolex, Omega and above can all be regarded as good quality but there are so many slightly more obscure makes that have their supporters also. I like Doxa and Bathys watches but other people maybe don't rate them as much as I do.

Just have a good read through the forum and you'll learn plenty about watches - there are some really knowledgeable people on here and they're always willing to help out with advice. I have found out loads since joining the forum and have had lots of help but the downside is you'll get hooked and spend a fortune









Enjoy yourself.

Alasdair


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Sorry if I came across a bit abrupt earlier, my day off has been fraught!

I'll add some comments.

Chronograph with 6 hands and stopwatch - A chronograph is a stopwatch in reality trying to sound better than it is???

Water resistant to 30 metres (100 feet) - better than nothing but can only be regarded as splash proof, don't forget to take it off in the shower.

23ct multi micron gold plated - "multi"







more than one is multi, average watches have 10 microns good 20. I'd be interested to see how thick the gold is esp as 23ct is quite soft.

Polished and satin finish bracelet - nice touch but horses for courses really

Superb quartz analogue movement - yep most modern qtz watches are pretty good these days

Hardened mineral glass - good, should be able to stand some knocks but will still scratch, sapphire is scratch proof.

Tritium compound on minute and hour hands - interesting, most have moved over to super luminova now.

Tachymeter scale - I like a good tachy scale, looks the biz but I never use it.

Uni-directional rotating bezel - better imho than bi directional, what's the quality like is it a smooth clicker or does it feel rough and cheap?

Protected screwed crown - excellent if it was 200m wr

Double security clasp - yep good bracelets have double clasps but a double clasp doesn't make it a good bracelet. How substantial does it feel?

5 year international movement warranty - can't complain at that assuming you have no hassle when it goes wrong

Mahogany finish elegant display case -







not real wood then?

Model no C008

Individually serial numbered - yes but of how many? 999,999?

The site says they are all steel which is good, many of these are plated onto cheap alloy and get easily damaged.

my philosophy is buy what you like and like what you buy. Only time will tell how good it is.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think we can leave the link this time


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

jasonm said:


> I think we can leave the link this time










rules is rules mate The boss said *NO* links to commercial watch site allowed









It's pg the pedant day.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ok......

Ermmmm

Ermmmmm

Did you put that pic in your post above?

You know, the one with the www. etc splashed across it?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

**** I meant to blur that bfore I posted it


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> I think we can leave the link this time





pg tips said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > I think we can leave the link this time
> ...





jasonm said:


> Ok......
> 
> Ermmmm
> 
> ...





pg tips said:


> shit I meant to blur that bfore I posted it


Moderators...the blind leading the blind.







:lol:


----------



## Druid (Jul 1, 2019)

Going to necrobump this, sorry and all that...

I have been gathering Oskar Emil's since I got my first one, which it is a Houston and seems to be something a lot better than its descendants that followed.

The Houston is super heavy, solid stainless steel throughout, has a quite fancy Miyota chronograph and as watches go, isn't half bad. I paid a fiver for it as it has a slight chip on the crystal but the quality alone is very high, no hollow links, screw end attachment of substantial SS bracelet to substantial SS case with a turbine "bezel" held in place by a thick embellisher over crown located by thick dome headed screws again in SS.

Then I got my second one, this time for £4, the Series 300 or 3000 with the quite nice purpleish dial, titanium and gold finish on the metal and it needed a new battery and it was like buying something a bit sporty motor wise... then looking in the engine bay and finding a picture of an engine, a Miyota 2115 which can be found on ebay new for about £2...

And today, arrived my Series 800, nice navy blue dial in a case and bracelet not a million miles away from the Houston, solid links, polished SS, firm all metal one direction bezel with quite a firm click to it, like my other O-E's, the lume is actually quite good, even the 300/0 has strident lume but I am now reluctant to look under the hood so to speak as I saw the scammers special, the Claude Valentini is identical to the O-E 800. The only difference to the Claude is the etching on the clasp keeper and the printing under the upper numerals... same bezel, same heavy link bracelet and I know without a doubt that under the dial lurks another cheapo bottom rung Miyota 

So what gives with O-E? The Houston which seems to be quite an elusive and singular piece oozes rugged and quality, very much a machismo piece to it seems what follows looks OK but under the hood is cheap and rather nasty? I will say the 800 despite all this is far nicer on the wrist than the 300/0, I was thinking of getting a Caesium but tbh I am reluctant now expecting its powered by god knows what 

Also giving a hearty wave to my almost neighbour above, from up here in the cheap seats in Gillingham, I'm the lone loonie who drives around the place in a dirty yellow three wheel van hehe whilst wearing my usual wrist fodder of prob radioactive Russian's, its kinda testament to Del Boy to be having it large with a big ugly Soviet lump on your arm but I do likes me Soviet watches, I do like my Houston but I don't like the 300 and 800 and not going to buy a Caesium.


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

If I remember correctly, and it has been many years since I was unfortunate enough to cross paths with one of these watches they were akin to Kraug Baumen in that they were always advertised at silly prices and then heavily discounted...I think the adverts they used to run in the magazines what the bulk of what you were paying for.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I thought I had one somewhere, Dug it out and pushed the crown in, Away it went!!

They're not as bad as I thought they would be!, This is the Caesium model and appears to be stainless steel, Was expecting chrome plated monkey metal! (Base metal), It has a screw down crown too!

































Damn!!, I never realise how loppy some watches are until I take a pic and see it on the monitor a foot across!! :swoon: Probably why it was only 50p from the bootsale, Looks like being scrubbed with fairy washing liquid and warm water so I hope that screw down crown seal is still intact!! :thumbs_up:

John :thumbsup:


----------

